# Origin - Aktualisierung konnte nicht abgeschlossen werden



## Manuca (28. Dezember 2013)

Hallo
Habe ein Problem mit Origin. Wenn ich es installieren will kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:

Die Aktualisierung konnte nicht abgeschlossen werden. Bitte lade neueste
Version von Origin von ......... herunter und installiere sie.

Hab das installationsfile gesaugt und als Admin ausgeführt.
Origin zieht das update vollständig runter doch am Ende, nachdem der updatebalken bei 100% ist, kommt obrige Fehlermeldung.

Hab Win7.


----------



## wheeler (28. Dezember 2013)

kommst du auch garnict ins origin rein frag ich mich.manchmal schreibt er ja nen fehler,installiert es aber fertig.
welche quelle ist dein download.?


----------



## Manuca (28. Dezember 2013)

Meine Quelle ist https://www.origin.com/de-de/download

Und die 2te Quelle was er mir beim Abbruch angibt ist https://download.dm.origin.com/origin/live/OriginSetup.exe.

Habs irgendwann mal deinstalliert und jetzt will ich es wieder Installieren.


----------

